# WARNING - DREMEL SCROLLSTATION RECALL



## alanjm (8 Mar 2007)

Just in case any one has bought a Dremel Scroll Saw 1800 (Dremel Scrollstation) THere has been product recall notice issued and detail can be found ar www.dremel.co.uk. Basically they advise you not to switch it on as it is possible that the housing may become live resulting in electrocution.

Regrds
Alanjm[/img]


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the warning, Alan.

Gill


----------



## Canadian Scroller (12 Mar 2007)

Fortunately on this side of the pond we would only have half the potential for electrocution.....sorry I couldn't resist


----------

